# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Menam Riverside

## guenny

*Hotel* Menam Riverside; letzter Besuch: Dezember 2006
*Region:* Zentral
*Stadt:* Bangkok
*Lage:* Zentrale Lage direkt am Chao Praya; (074 Charoen Krung road (New Road), Yannawa, Bangkok 10120); Hotel liegt von der Straße zurückgesetzt, Taxi von Portier rufen lassen oder an der Straße abfangen; Alternative: Mit kostenlosem hoteleigenem Shuttleboot auf dem Chao Praya direkt zur Endhaltestelle des Skytrain Thaksin; Shuttle fährt hin und zurück bis nachts 22:30 etwa alle 30 Minuten oder bei Bedarf ;
*Preise:* (siehe Asiarooms, etwa 50-90 Euro je nach Saison)
*Internet:* http://www.asiarooms.com/thailand/bangk ... rside.html
gebucht über asiarooms, Bezahlung über Kreditkarte online, Abwicklung mit Voucher;
*Qualität:* Service gut; Zimmerausstattung, Sauberkeit: gut; Frühstück: absolutes Superbuffet incl. 2-4 Köchen, die vieles frisch zubereiten, z.B. Rühreier, Spiegeleier nach Wunsch, im Preis enthalten, als Selbstzahler Preis völlig überzogen;
Zimmer zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit ruhig, incl. dem hoteleigenen Pool; immer genügend freie Liegen;
Eignung für die Familie: gut, preislich insgesamt etwas höhere Kategorie;
*Besonderheiten:*
Der Bootsbesatzung einmal Tip geben (50-100 THB), wirkt Wunder, Fahrt außer der Reihe, noch eine Spur freundlicher und zuvorkommender als sie ohnehin sind.
Der Türsteher in Thai-Folklore-Uniform spricht etwas deutsch  :super: 
In der Hotellobby kann man bei einem Tourenveranstalter direkt buchen, z.B. Ayutthaya Tagestour oder Abendessen mit Programm auf dem Chayo Praya; Personal am Schalter sehr hilfsbereit auch bei Dingen, die nicht direkt mit dem Hotel zu tun haben.
*Gesamturteil:* etwas gehobeneres Hotel, dennoch zwanglos in der Kleidung, Bedienung rundum, gute Lage; Wir waren zufrieden;

----------

Wir hatten auch mal dort genächtigt, damals war der Preis aber noch wesentlich günstiger.
Mein Urteil : sehr gutes Hotel für den damaligen Preis ca. 35 Euro / DZ, aktuell sind mir die Preise etwas zu hoch
Super war auch das Abendbuffet; hier gab es unterschiedliche Preise für Thai / NichtThai
als Mischkalkulation hat der Preis für das gebotene aber auch gestimmt

----------


## Samuianer

Handelt es sich hier um das Mariott Riverside?

Die BTS Station heisst korrekter Weise: Sampan Taksin! (nach der Bruecke benannt)

und guenny kannst du die Lage mal etwas genauer beschreiben? (in Nahe von...)

Danke!

----------


## guenny

Nein Manfred, Menam Riverside ist korrekt.
Das Hotel liegt etwa 5 Minuten mit dem Boot flussabwärts von der Station Sampan Taksin auf der selben Flusseite.
Hier: http://www.asiarooms.com/thailand/bangk ... ation.html
hast du die Infos genau.

----------

Für 50 Euro bekommt man das jetzt nicht mehr bei Asiarooms, die Preise gehen jetzt bei 74 Euro los.

----------


## odd

> Die BTS Station heisst korrekter Weise: Sampan Taksin! (nach der Bruecke benannt)


Ich weiss immer die Kleinigkeiten, aber evtl. in diesem Fall gar nicht so unwichtig.

Selten aber hier darf ich den Manfred verbessern. 

Die (noch) Endhaltestelle heisst Saphan Taksin. Ein Sampan wuerde ein Einheimischer wohl gar nicht erkennen. Ja und dieser Taksin hat (gluecklicher Weise) nichts mit dem Fussballclub Besitzer am Hut.

----------


## Samuianer

> Nein Manfred, Menam Riverside ist korrekt.
> Das Hotel liegt etwa 5 Minuten mit dem Boot flussabwärts von der Station Sampan Taksin auf der selben Flusseite.
> Hier: http://www.asiarooms.com/thailand/bangk ... ation.html
> hast du die Infos genau.



O.K. Danke dir - dann weiss ich welches...vom Sheraton noch a biss'l weiter, ne?

Marriot liegt ja "drueben"...da kam ich wegen dem Bootstransfer drauf...noch mehr Hoteltips wer?

Ich stiege fast schon aus Tradition gern im "Malaysia" Soi Ngam Dupli, Soi Bumphen, die "alte Backpacker-Ecke", ab.

Ein sauberes, sehr zentral gelegenes Hotel, mit gutem Restaurant, nahe Goethe Institut und der Deutschen Botschaft und sogar 'n kleinen Pool! 

'n paar Schritte zur Rama IV, zum Suan Lum, U-Bahn Station Lumpini, 10 Minuten zur Soi Convent und Silom (Sala Daeng)

Um die 20 Euronen!

hatte frueher mal 'n schlechten Ruf, das hat sich aber alles mit der Ziet geaendert!

Zur Zeit des Vietnamkrieges erbaut war es die R&R Absteige fuer GI's und US Personal, da auch gleich in der Naehe das YMCW und in der Wireless Rd. die US Boschaft zu finden ist. Kurios ist, das auf dem Dach der Sender, der in dem Film "Good Morning Vietnam" die Rolle spielte, untergebracht war!

@odd - Danke fuer die Korrektur! (war so in meiner Erinnerung)

----------

